# Japan tsunami: dog watches over another



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

they're shivering:crying:
Japanese tsunami: Video shows dog protected by friend surviving | Mail Online


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

oh my god, that is so sweet and heartbreaking at the same time. Thank god they are safe now though. It made me well up when the setter-ish one lifted his head and the spaniel put his paw on his head.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

I can't watch it  did you say they are okay now though?

Em
xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I can't watch it  did you say they are okay now though?
> 
> Em
> xx


Yes they've been rescued apparently


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

The translation of the commentary says he is guarding... I don't think she is, IMO she is leading them to her companion asking for help... Dogs see us as their best friend too.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

northnsouth said:


> The translation of the commentary says he is guarding... I don't think she is, IMO she is leading them to her companion asking for help... Dogs see us as their best friend too.


I agree, there wasn't a hint of aggression in that lovely dog's approach. S/he simply came up to the people, engaged them with eye contact, then led the way, giving them a soft woof as if to say "come on, he's over here". Beautiful animal. Such a loyal friend


----------



## JoinTheChase (Mar 20, 2011)

I saw this the other day. Just beautiful.


----------

